# Surgeon recommendations please



## diva_alicia (Jun 18, 2012)

So I'm strongly leaning surgery for treatment of my Graves, but am not comfy with the surgeons in my smaller town. I'm in northcentral West Virginia and am willing to go as far as necessary to find the best surgeon possible. That includes as far north as New York, as far south as the Carolinas and as far east as Illinois. Any of you have recommendations for a good surgeon?


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

Dr. Tracy Wang at Froedtert & the Medical College of Wisconsin (Milwaukee, WI) is awesome. She'll be doing my left lobectomy in August, and she did my friend's TT a few years ago - and did an awesome job! Not sure if that's too far, but she'd be worth it.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

My surgeon was excellent and I would be happy to give a recommendation, but we're in Upstate NY...it seems you should be able to find someone closer to home. And I would suggest that. While the surgery wasn't hard, I had an hour ride home and found that to be tiring. I'm not sure I would want to travel extensively after surgery.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

diva_alicia said:


> So I'm strongly leaning surgery for treatment of my Graves, but am not comfy with the surgeons in my smaller town. I'm in northcentral West Virginia and am willing to go as far as necessary to find the best surgeon possible. That includes as far north as New York, as far south as the Carolinas and as far east as Illinois. Any of you have recommendations for a good surgeon?


Dr. Kristen Wagoner in Charlotte NC.

27 hours door to door - 3/4 incision - no complications

Highly recommended by a friend who is a nurse anesthetist.


----------



## adenure (May 7, 2012)

Hi!

Dr. Álvaro Oviedo, Hartford CT. I had my TT done 6 weeks ago. Just under 3 hours surgery and went home 4 hours later. 2 and 3/4 inch incision with a subcuticular stitch. One suture was taken out 2 weeks after surgery (although you can have it done a week after). Dr. Oviedo was rated in the top 10% of general surgeons in the country in 2011. My parathyroids had no damage, my calcium levels are good, and my voice is fine. I went to him because my mom has worked with him (she's a surgical technologist) and she saw him work and said how great he is. He's 72 years old- tried to retire, but they wouldn't let him! He's also very nice and makes you feel confident that everything will be fine. The hospital he works out of is St. Francis.

Alexis


----------



## adenure (May 7, 2012)

6 weeks post op- Dr. Oviedo.


----------



## jferr006 (Jul 26, 2012)

Alan Burke did my partial. He's an ENT/ Facial plastic surgeon in Richmond, VA most people can't even see the scar and it's only been a month.


----------



## Bethany79 (Jul 24, 2012)

Dr. Stanley Trooskin. In central NJ. My endo is referring me to him. Said he is probably the best in the state and does thyroid surgery all day long. I believe he works out of Robert Wood Johnson University Hospital which I personally know is fansastic.


----------

